# Bread Haters Are Just HANGRY!



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2011)

Bread Haters Are Just HANGRY By Tom Venuto, author of Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle Bread haters are just HANGRY??? That???s right, they???re mad at the world because yummy bread and yummy pasta are forbidden to them, while we in the bodybuilding nutrition field know how to use carbs intelligently rather than demonize them [...]

*Read More...*


----------

